# CPM 15v Gyuto



## Deadboxhero (Jun 26, 2021)

CPM 15v 

3.57%wt Carbon
14.5%wt Vanadium
1.25%wt Molybdenum
5.23%wt Chromium

23% Vol. Vanadium Carbide.

66rc

Love the edge aggression.


----------

